# Minot AFB info.



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Looking for information from anyone that is stationed at MAFB. Currently stationed at Barksdale, AFB. Home for me is Fargo, ND. My goal coming into the AF was not to be close to home, but see the world. I want to laterally cross to cargos once I get my 7 level and get TSgt. Thing is if I'm going to spend at least 8 years at a base getting to that level, I want to enjoy it. Well I want to hunt and fish like a mad man, and for me theres only one place to do it, NORTH DAKOTA. I don't mind it down here, but the outdoor scene is less than desirable. Not a fan of looking out for gators when shore fishing!! I've heard MAFB is a friendlier base as compared to BAFB. 
Background on me is I'm a B-52 crew chief in the 20th Bomb Sq. Currently I'm a 3 level, working on my 5 level CDC's. People say to me to put in my paper work down here to get up north and it will be no problem, I'm sure it wouldn't be. Just want to do some research on it to help me in my decision. B-52's have limited locations to deploy to, if I'm up north or down south, I'm still going to see the same locations, might as well base from some place I want to be at and enjoy what I love.
Its not even half way through summer and I'm getting the itch to get back home to chase critters. 
Doesn't matter what rank or if you are officer or enlisted, just would like some info on the base from the people living and working there. I know about the weather and can handle it, I grew up there, so thats not a factor. Either post it on here or send me a PM and I'll get back to you as soon as I can. 
Thank you for your time.
Michael Hannesson, A1C


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

H2OfowlND
If you PM sotaman, he should be able to help you out. :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

H2O,

Email me at [email protected]. Minot native. Stationed there twice. Recently retired.

Dak


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Send Porkchop a pm. He can answer all your questions and then some.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been stationed at Minot for almost 3 years. I love the place. My number one thing to do is Fish. Just joined up with a Bass club in ND called the Badland Bass Bandits. They have 6 tournys this year. Im very excited. I phesant hunted for the first time last year and fell in love with it. As for deer, love that too. I am from Florida ,Patrick AFB, and know what its like to fish with gators. Hard to beat red fishing in the flats but Minot is part of me now since I married a local Minot girl. This place has been such a blessing for me and can't believe I didn't put it on my dream sheet. As for the Base the people are real nice, Just got a new gym built and it is Huge. Softball is big on base and in town. I work with the 91st side with Missiles (O-3). If you can stand the weather I would'nt hesitate, Minot All the WAY.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Feel free to get a hold of me via email or pm I was born and raised just south of st cloud and been here at the base for almost for years I have a really good friend that is a crew chief and I can get you in touch with him also..


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys! Any info will help me, mainly just looking at base info, stuff you'll hear only from people there and not the fancy brochures. The outdoor scene I have taken care of, its just the base I want to learn more about. 
Thanks again!!

Mike
H2OfowlND


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

It just kills me that when I was in the USAF (1974), they always threatened to send us to Minot or Okinowa if we troublemakers...

Now I wish I had been - sent there that is as I was still a rebel!


----------

